# Bosch 1609



## jimmwaller (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I just picked up a bosch 1609 trimmer (full model number 0 60 1608 034) and I have a question.

It seems to be working fine, but I can't figure out how exactly to tighten the bit in there. The chuck tightens with just a normal wrench, but the whole shaft spins when I try to tighten it. I assumed there would be some way to lock the shaft while I tighten it, but I can't figure out how to do this.

I couldn't find the manual on BoschTools.com, either.

Any information would be really helpful and appreciated! thanks!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard.

I didn't find a manual with a quick search, will try at lunch. In the meantime, the shaft, just below the collet nut, will most likely be flat on two sides. Second wrench, probably something like 10 or 12 mm, will hold the shaft while tightening the collet. My Colt uses a 10 mm if i recall correctly. 
earl


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Spindle lock.


----------



## majnun (Nov 28, 2013)

Keep on pushing down on the red button while turning the shaft. When it does, use the wrench to tighten the collet.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Jimm, welcome to router forum community


----------



## jimmwaller (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi-
Sadly, I think I mentioned that there doesn't seem to be a spindle lock. And there is no flat spots on the spindle, just on the nut. I attached a photo of the nut and spindle.

The problem is, there's spots for a wrench on the nut, which needs to turn in order to tighten the chuck. But to tighten the nut, you have to spin it hard enough that the spindle turns, as well. The spindle is threaded, so I don't want to clamp on to it, and there's no flat spots to put a wrench.

Can't figure this out! Thanks for all the input and welcomes so far


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

You may have a door stop.
That tool has been reworked.
It was supplied with a spindle lock.
And that extension is not OEM.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Quillman said:


> You may have a door stop.
> That tool has been reworked.
> It was supplied with a spindle lock.
> And that extension is not OEM.


Hey Pat--would it have originally had flats on the spindle? I like that the Colt, despite having a spindle lock, also has flats. I'm not really "old school", but if i break a wrench i can replace it with another. If i ever broke a spindle lock (i know, not likely)--i'd have to dismantle the machine.

earl


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jimm
I believe you're missing the collet for this unit.
Most the parts are obsolete for a 1609 I believe
Here's a picture of what I think you need it is a 2 wrench system other wrench fits on collet
Unless you can find some parts think it useless the special wrench is absolute
There is a offset base for this unit also


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Hey Pat--would it have originally had flats on the spindle? "
***********************
No, in fact, due to its small diameter (the motor barrel) you could hardly hold on to it well enough to tighten with that single wrench. A wonderful motor, but should be parked in the blue handicap space.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Pat, the special wrench that comes with the unit slots into the slot at the top of the unit, i.e. the other side of the motor from the collet. The wrench has a slot that fits over two flats (concealed inside the housing) on the shaft. Look at dwg at http://www.ereplacementparts.com/images/bosch/1609_(0601609034).pdf
Regards


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Bosch 1608LX Instruction Manual (Page 29 of 36)

SPECIAL wrench slides in at the top...see manual in link...might not be in English...picture worth 1000 words...

Nick


----------



## majnun (Nov 28, 2013)

There may be a spindle lock or flats at the top of the motor. If not, drill a hole in the spindle with a drill press and use a punch to hold it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I just posted the manual for this trim router in our Router Reference section, Bosch sub section. Here is a shortcut: http://www.routerforums.com/bosch/44902-1608-1609-trimmer.html#post369111


----------



## WhittleBeaver (Jul 2, 2014)

*Try This!*

There is a slot near the top (above the switch) to insert special wrench, which locks the shaft. See photos.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Might this help...?

Bosch Router Instructions | eHow


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Might this help...?
> 
> Bosch Router Instructions | eHow


Sorry... missed the previous post with pictures...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

WhittleBeaver said:


> There is a slot near the top (above the switch) to insert special wrench, which locks the shaft. See photos.


Thanks Jim ,a and welcome to the forum...


----------



## Jeff Page (Jul 1, 2018)

Anyone know where I can get a Users Manual for this tool? My Model # is 0 60 1608 034.

Thanks!


----------

